# Cockapoo Colours



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just look at this pic of 10 Cockapoo puppies, what an array of colours. NO we do not want an addition, do we lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, they are beautiful!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful puppies! Congratulations to the mother, whereever she is!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are just wonderful. That little caramel and Black and Tan and white one....I love him/her. Wonder what they will look like as adults.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> They are just wonderful. That little caramel and Black and Tan and white one....I love him/her. Wonder what they will look like as adults.


We are interested in how they are going to change as some have quite a bit of red showing through them at the moment. Also, see the little pup at the bottom of the first picture it has the most amazing curly coat.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will take the third and the fourth


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful sable babies. They'll fade and could look similar to this .....

http://www.sugarandspicecockapoos.com/sable.html

( one of Donnas fav sites )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow 10! they look gorgeous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Each and every one of them is just divine! I'll take them all please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the little pink bare bellies!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We are interested in how they are going to change as some have quite a bit of red showing through them at the moment. Also, see the little pup at the bottom of the first picture it has the most amazing curly coat.


Wow I missed the little curly guy, just had another look - I think I mistook him as the carpet the first time 
I think he's the one I really want please!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

The little curly one is just gorgeous. Is this THE litter! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> The little curly one is just gorgeous. Is this THE litter! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


No, this is not the litter, the hopefully red ones have not been born yet. The little curly one (Shaun the Sheep) is the only one not sold yet, and he has the most wonderful colourings under his tummy and just so curly.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwwwww I can't at the mo my health probs are stopping me. But as soon as I'm back on track I will be looking, I bet Shaun the sheep is so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Googling drive time between Ottawa and North Carolina now..... ouch!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Save one for me please, anyone, they're all gorgeous! X


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

they are all yummy  If we go for another cockapoo one day, I'd love a red one


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockerpoo61, I would love to see the coat change in these pups, keep me posted  Hope you've been over for some serious puppy cuddling  love to your poos and family xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Cockerpoo61, I would love to see the coat change in these pups, keep me posted  Hope you've been over for some serious puppy cuddling  love to your poos and family xxx


Yes, we will try and get some pics, as we are really interested in what the colour changing is going to be like. Hubby has had an operation on his achilles tendon and plates in his heel bone so i am rushing around trying to do everything while he sits with his foot up for 8 weeks  but i will try and get another visit in before they go to their forever homes, i need to keep having puppy cuddles. Bayley, Holly, Jack and Oscar send you big wet soppy kisses xxxxxxx


----------

